

Exploration of the Lognormal Distribution (D3/MathJax)-best on chrome desktop - nni
https://googledrive.com/host/0B2GQktu-wcTiVFpoRThHN3Z3cUE/

======
nni
FYI - I made a quick little video demonstrating some of the features of this
interactive visualization:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5i8eoCMjMa4](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5i8eoCMjMa4)

